# Beef Liver as a stand alone meal



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, 
If I choose to feed liver once a week how big a portion should it be? Does 1.5-2lbs sound a lot for an adult dog? What about 6 months old puppies? 1lb?

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not feed liver soley as the meal, very rich. Dogs would probably get runny poop. Better to stay with a balance of meat/bone/organ for consistent digestion.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Liver has to be fed in small quantities or the dog will get diarrhea.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed a liver meal for 15 years up to 3/4# for a larger male, but usually 1/2# for the girls. I had to build the dogs up to this amount and their poop gets softer, but not runny. Most people, though, find feeding it over time better since many dogs end up with horrible diarrhea.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

No way I could do it with my sensitive girl. She'd have the worst runs ever!! lol


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you asked this question before you started feeding. I hope you listen to the advice. I got the same advice but didn't listen. 

I remember it like it was yesterday. We made a concoction of organ meat for Mac thinking it was an awesome thing to give him and I posted quick about it. Onyx told me it wasn't a good idea but we gave it to him anyway. I should have listened. Because the diarrhea Mac suffered was unlike anything I've seen before and he does not have a sensitive stomach.

I would suggest no more than 1 ounce at a time and that's if you are feeding bone as well...that in lieu of the 40/45/10


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

This concerns my adult gsd, Roy, since he has a bit of a sensitive tummy (maybe cause he was a rescue?). The other 2 puppies (6.5 months) seem to handle everything else much better, I guess being on a raw diet since they were 4 weeks old helps. 
I have fed them more than a few times 600 grams of liver each and they took it well. 
I think I'll just add about 2 ounces to Roy's diet every day.

Funny thing non of my dogs will eat liver unless it is frozen. Any one know why?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Funny thing non of my dogs will eat liver unless it is frozen. Any one know why?


the texture is not what my dogs want either, semi frozen changes that spongy slime ick.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Alexis won't touch beef liver (she won't eat chicken or turkey) unless it is semi frozen (just enough so I can cut it), but she loves the ground beef/organ mixture that I get (same one Jane feeds). She also loves kidney. The other morning I gave everyone some pork steaks and they had gotten a bit too thawed (mushy). Alexis wouldn't eat it. I agree with Jane. It is a texture thing.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am not sure why I can feed a whole meal (with egg) without issue other than I do build them up to it and don't just throw a whole meal at them one day. Interesting enough, I tried a whole meal of the mixture I get and did get some very soft poops/diarrhea. I think it is because they were not used to the mixture of organ meats. Now they are used to it so not a problem.


----------

